# Couple Cool Catches from the Surf



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thought I'd share some cool catches from my last trip. Finally caught my first cownose from the surf. I didn't know the baby was born till i got home and found it in the trash bag that the mother was in. 

The snook was caught in a cast net at night 5 yards off the beach while trying to catch mullet. This is my second double hook up on some slot reds with a double drop leader.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

That's awesome. Great pics by the way.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet catches for sure!


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

I like the red tails. Very cool


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Did you keep the Ray for bait?


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes, I kept the ray and stuck her in my bait freezer.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

jagarcia10 said:


> Yes, I kept the ray and stuck her in my bait freezer.


Okie doke. Cool pictures!


----------



## tomballplugger (Nov 14, 2014)

Really like the pic of the redfish tails


----------



## corndog74 (Apr 27, 2011)

It is illegal I believe to keep gamefish caught in cast nets


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

corndog74 said:


> It is illegal I believe to keep gamefish caught in cast nets


Thanks for the heads up. I'm well aware of the rules and regulations regarding game fish. The Snook was released, but not because it was caught in the cast net, it was released because it was under size.

I think if I caught one of legal length on rod and reel I would more than likely still release it.


----------



## corndog74 (Apr 27, 2011)

Great response, snook are rare in my parts and conservation is important. Tight lines


----------

